# culligan water softener



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this the one you have?
I do not see and 1H code.
http://www.culligan.com/uploadedFil...ldSoftener_TotalHome_OwnersGuide_01018854.pdf


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Time to call the Culligan man. I believe the controller is stuck.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

How old is it? Is it posibly still under warantee? Agree with Dan, possible stuck/bad controller. Best to check your owners manual or call culligan for service first, it may be covered. Just a thought. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice. Thanks.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

I know that Culligan has made some big changes to their controls in the last few years.
Gold may not be of the older but of the newer.
A photo would help and as stated... if it is under 5 years then call them for it is under warranty and any touching of it by you or any one puts the warranty in the trash.


----------



## sdunn26 (Jan 8, 2014)

We own the softener it was in the house when we moved in. Its now reading error 4 and underneath that its blinking backwash and regen. We have never cleaned the salt tank and left it without salt for a while oops.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lack of salt would not cause an error. You just wouldn't have soft water. For now, unplug it or bypass it so you aren't wasting water. Your best bet is to call Culligan. Many of the parts are proprietary and they are the only supplier. Some parts you might find on ebay but you need to know what to buy.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If the owners of the house before you bought the system then most likely when you moved in the warranty ended.... around here I have heard that the warranty is only good for the people that bought the system and not the new owners even if they bought the place a year into the warranty time frame.

A photo would be most helpful.

It could be that the micro switches are not working correctly or that some thing is holding the motor from turning in the correct time.

I forget when Culligan changed to more of the Fleck 7000 family over their older style ... and then there is even a newer one out there.. so the photo would be of great help.

PM if you need an email to send the photo to if you can not get it loaded here.


----------



## sdunn26 (Jan 8, 2014)

Akpsdvan its not letting me PM you


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

sdunn26 said:


> Akpsdvan its not letting me PM you


I believe the forum requires you to have 10 posts or more to before you can PM someone. Introduce yourself a few more times until you go over 10 posts. It's built into the system. Maybe a moderator can help you. Thanks.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

That could be, so I sent one as it let me do that, maybe that is the work around... I will try and post the photo that I get so that we all can have a look see at the bad boy that is giving the owner the challenge.


----------



## sdunn26 (Jan 8, 2014)

Akpsdvan. It won't let me message you back. I have to have 15 posts first. PM me your email address and I will email the picture to you.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

*email*

Strange how it will let me send you but not the other way......


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

This is a photo of the culligan in question.
Older style body with a 7000XTR control........ the 5 button controller.

My thought is that depending on the water quality there could be some thing slowing down the motor or that the white cam on top is not working with the micro switches like it should.


----------

